# BYC's Chat



## Kiki

Testing the new features.


----------



## Kiki




----------



## Kiki




----------



## Kiki

Code:
	

No


----------



## MarkJr

What are you testing nutter?


----------



## Kiki

Something Cool said:


> What are you testing nutter?


Reveal yourself before I answer your question.


----------



## Kiki

Lil D?


----------



## Kiki

@ducks Baby D?


----------



## MarkJr

Kiki said:


> Reveal yourself before I answer your question.


Thine memories are faltering so early in life.
Once had same name in other places, yet changed.


----------



## Fishychix

Not me 🤣🤣


----------



## Kiki

Something Cool said:


> Thine memories are faltering so early in life.
> Once had same name in other places, yet changed.


Another hint please.

I'm old.


----------



## MarkJr

Kiki said:


> Another hint please.
> 
> I'm old.


Not too old though.

I’m an a hole. I’m not mean and cruel.


----------



## Fishychix

Something Cool said:


> Not too old though.
> 
> I’m an a hole. I’m not mean and cruel.


Well, thats an interesting clue.


----------



## Kiki

Something Cool said:


> Not too old though.
> 
> I’m an a hole. I’m not mean and cruel.


Bhab??


----------



## Kiki

Mark!?


----------



## Baby Duck

Kiki said:


> @ducks Baby D?


Tis I.


----------



## MarkJr

They have the proper heart reaction.

I’m jealous.


----------



## Fishychix

Kiki said:


> Mark!?


Sounds like you hit the _mark_ with that one! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> View attachment 79961


----------



## MarkJr

Fishychix said:


> Sounds like you hit the _mark_ with that one! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


You punny!!!!


----------



## Kiki

Something Cool said:


> They have the proper heart reaction.
> 
> I’m jealous.


I know who you are now.
I don't remember you having this name over there though.


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


>


Check out the new stuff here because guess what.... It will be coming home soon.


----------



## Kiki

Guess who's here???


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> Another hint please.
> 
> I'm old.


Psssssshhhh! You are not old!!!  😂🤣🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Baby Duck

Bahhhb joined!


----------



## MarkJr

Kiki said:


> I know who you are now.
> I don't remember you having this name over there though.


..... I’m not falling back on that age thing.


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> Check out the new stuff here because guess what.... It will be coming home soon.


What sorts of new stuff!?


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> Guess who's here???


Hint please


----------



## R2elk

Kiki said:


> Another hint please.
> 
> I'm old.


Not hardly.


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> What sorts of new stuff!?


Try and upload a picture.
Quote somebody and look and see how it looks.


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> Hint please


The magical creature!


----------



## MarkJr

The emails blowing up the inbox is the same. I have them all turned off!!!!


----------



## Baby Duck

Kiki said:


> Try and upload a picture.
> Quote somebody and look and see how it looks.


----------



## MarkJr

.....


----------



## Baby Duck

There’s weird emojis on here!


----------



## MarkJr

ducks said:


> There’s weird emojis on here!


Kinda like em.


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> Try and upload a picture.
> Quote somebody and look and see how it looks.


It’s awesome!! Also I like how the quotes automatically space properly if you quote multiple so you can type in between 😁😁😁


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> The magical creature!


Woot woot!!!


----------



## kdogg331

Look at this blanket my aunt sent me.   it originally got lost but it it got here finally yesterday. 😁😁🥰🥰🥰🥰 I do not like this picture system though.


----------



## Blood Princess

Something Cool said:


> View attachment 79967
> .....


Mark!?


----------



## Blood Princess

Whooaaaaaaaaahhh, there's no "Informative," button!
Weird.


----------



## Blood Princess

Kiki said:


> I know who you are now.
> I don't remember you having this name over there though.


I have vague memories of somebody with that username, but I didn't know that they were Mark.


----------



## MarkJr

Blood Princess said:


> Mark!?


----------



## MarkJr

Blood Princess said:


> I have vague memories of somebody with that username, but I didn't know that they were Mark.


----------



## kdogg331

LOVE the name Saffy!!!


----------



## Blood Princess

Something Cool said:


> View attachment 79967
> .....


I'll be entirely honest, I still don't know what these things are.

Also, this "Haha," reaction keeps making me think that I'm reacting with some kind of, "Crying," reaction -- the tears are throwing me off.


----------



## Blood Princess

*GASP!*
I just realized something!
Bhaahhb! You can talk again!


----------



## kdogg331

Look at the signs they had to put up in TSC 😂🤣🤦‍♀️


----------



## kdogg331

Blood Princess said:


> I'll be entirely honest, I still don't know what these things are.
> 
> Also, this "Haha," reaction keeps making me think that I'm reacting with some kind of, "Crying," reaction -- the tears are throwing me off.


Laughing so hard you’re crying!!!


----------



## Baby Duck

kdogg331 said:


> Look at the signs they had to put up in TSC 😂🤣🤦‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 79970View attachment 79971


I wonder how many people tried that before they put up the signs 🤣


----------



## kdogg331

ducks said:


> I wonder how many people tried that before they put up the signs 🤣


Probably a lot for the FDA to have to issue a memo and TSC to have to put signs up


----------



## Blood Princess

ducks said:


> I wonder how many people tried that before they put up the signs 🤣


It terrifies me. I'm torn between thinking that these people were smartly thinking ahead, or if some poor souls actually tried it.
Dear goodness.


----------



## MarkJr

What am I doing wrong????? My email is yelling at me every time there’s a post.


----------



## Blood Princess

Something Cool said:


> View attachment 79972View attachment 79973View attachment 79974View attachment 79975View attachment 79976
> What am I doing wrong????? My email is yelling at me every time there’s a post.


... Wait a minute, can you change your username freely here?
Oh, man, we could all totally screw with each other and trade names if that's true.


----------



## MarkJr

Unchecked this one too


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> It’s awesome!! Also I like how the quotes automatically space properly if you quote multiple so you can type in between 😁😁😁


Saffy is here!  

Wait until Muddy sees the new quote thing.


----------



## Kiki

I'll be back in a few.
Someone help Mr. Cool.


----------



## Blood Princess

Kiki said:


> Saffy is here!
> 
> Wait until Muddy sees the new quote thing.


KEEKS!


----------



## EverythingBunnies

I got it to work!


----------



## EverythingBunnies

Blood Princess said:


> ... Wait a minute, can you change your username freely here?
> Oh, man, we could all totally screw with each other and trade names if that's true.


😈


----------



## Blood Princess

EverythingBunnies said:


> 😈


... Whoa, okay, is it just me, or does this little demon face look scarier than the one on BYC?


Also, I found my favorite:


----------



## EverythingBunnies

🥸👾

Sorry, I had to see what emojis there were


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> Saffy is here!
> 
> Wait until Muddy sees the new quote thing.


Did you see her name!!??


----------



## Kiki

Something Cool said:


> View attachment 79972View attachment 79973View attachment 79974View attachment 79975View attachment 79976
> What am I doing wrong????? My email is yelling at me every time there’s a post.


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> Did you see her name!!??


I see little D made it too.


----------



## Kiki

Kiki said:


> View attachment 79979


Crap this is not correct.
Mark at the top of this thread click to unwatch it and then leave the page go somewhere else. When you come back click to watch the thread again but make sure that you check the box to not receive the emails when you click to watch.


----------



## MarkJr

Kiki said:


> View attachment 79979


I unchecked that box!!!!


----------



## Kiki

Unwatch it leave come back and click this:


----------



## MarkJr

That will work for this one. Will it do it automatically in future??

I finally had to use stop emails in the actual email to get BYC to stop.


----------



## EverythingBunnies

Kiki said:


> Unwatch it leave come back and click this:
> View attachment 79980


----------



## R2elk

Blood Princess said:


> It terrifies me. I'm torn between thinking that these people were smartly thinking ahead, or if some poor souls actually tried it.
> Dear goodness.


Back last spring when they first announced that Ivermectin can kill the Covid virus, many people began hoarding Ivermectin.  I am sure there are people that are using it to treat Covid.


----------



## Kiki

Something Cool said:


> That will work for this one. Will it do it automatically in future??
> 
> I finally had to use stop emails in the actual email to get BYC to stop.


I can't remember what your settings are set to but if you have it set to automatically watch threads that you post in it should.


----------



## Baby Duck

Oh, we can change our username on here? I’m making mine Baby Duck.


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> I see little D made it too.


Yesssssss


----------



## kdogg331

ducks said:


> Oh, we can change our username on here? I’m making mine Baby Duck.


Maybe I should make mine The Dawg  🤔 Im kind of attached to mine though. 😂🤔


----------



## kdogg331

this truck alarm keeps freaking going off! It’s turned off for like two seconds a bunch but then starts right back up again!!


----------



## Muddy75

Muddy has arrived!!!! 🤣🤣🤣 catching up now!!!!


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> this truck alarm keeps freaking going off! It’s turned off for like two seconds a bunch but then starts right back up again!!


What truck?


----------



## Kiki

Muddy75 said:


> Muddy has arrived!!!! 🤣🤣🤣 catching up now!!!!


I just was complaining over on BYC about you not being here yet.


----------



## Kiki

BYH needs an app.


----------



## kdogg331

What truck?
Some truck at TSC 😂🤣 it did finally shut off for a few minutes but now just went back off 4 times and it’s still flashing the whole time too. I’m so confused 😂🤣 I don’t know why it keeps going off!


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> What truck?


I messed up the quote somehow but see above 😂🤣


----------



## Blood Princess

Oh, hey, it's already 17:00?
I could go have dinner now....


----------



## Blood Princess

I love to laugh, too, Kiki.


----------



## kdogg331

It finally stopped flashing. I think they just came out finally


----------



## kdogg331

Blood Princess said:


> Oh, hey, it's already 17:00?
> I could go have dinner now....


Could or should? And why the time stuff 😂🤣


----------



## Blood Princess

kdogg331 said:


> Could or should? And why the time stuff 😂🤣


----------



## MarkJr

Kiki said:


> BYH needs an app.


----------



## Muddy75

Kiki said:


> I just was complaining over on BYC about you not being here yet.


Sorry I had patients today and I was finishing up when I got your text


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> What truck?
> Some truck at TSC 😂🤣 it did finally shut off for a few minutes but now just went back off 4 times and it’s still flashing the whole time too. I’m so confused 😂🤣 I don’t know why it keeps going off!


Go home!


----------



## Blood Princess

Muddy75 said:


> Sorry I had patients today and I was finishing up when I got your text


Muddy, hi!


----------



## Kiki

ducks said:


> Oh, we can change our username on here? I’m making mine Baby Duck.


One time, I think.


----------



## Kiki

Vote.
Thread 'Official BYH Poll - New Year New You...Resolution Time!' https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/official-byh-poll-new-year-new-you-resolution-time.41753/


----------



## Muddy75

Blood Princess said:


> Muddy, hi! View attachment 79983


Hi saffy


----------



## Kiki

Ads aren't too bad.


----------



## MarkJr

Kiki said:


> Ads aren't too bad.View attachment 79984


You have exquisite taste


----------



## kdogg331

Muddy75 said:


> Sorry I had patients today and I was finishing up when I got your text


Wait... so does she text everybody when she makes a thread? 😂🤣🤔🥰🥰


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> Go home!


I was gonna go to the dollar store (never been in this one) but then my dad called about dinner a little bit ago so I better go so I don’t miss it 😂🤣


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> Vote.
> Thread 'Official BYH Poll - New Year New You...Resolution Time!' https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/official-byh-poll-new-year-new-you-resolution-time.41753/


You made a poll here too!? 😂🤣 nutter!


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> Wait... so does she text everybody when she makes a thread? 😂🤣🤔🥰🥰


No.  I didn't want muddy to get lost/too far behind.


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> You made a poll here too!? 😂🤣 nutter!


No.


----------



## Fishychix

Blood Princess said:


> ... Wait a minute, can you change your username freely here?
> Oh, man, we could all totally screw with each other and trade names if that's true.


Nnnnooooo!


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> No.  I didn't want muddy to get lost/too far behind.


I was just messing with you 😂 that’s sweet ❤️🥰


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> No.


Wait who did then!? It’s the same exact poll options!


----------



## kdogg331

Oh gosh.... I have sooooo few posts and reactions here.


----------



## EverythingBunnies

In a kids area




Why though 😳


----------



## kdogg331

EverythingBunnies said:


> In a kids area
> View attachment 79986
> 
> Why though 😳


I mean.... it’s just basic anatomy 😂🤣 and accurate 😂


----------



## Muddy75

kdogg331 said:


> Wait... so does she text everybody when she makes a thread? 😂🤣🤔🥰🥰


No she just got impatient with me because I hadn’t logged into byc today 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Muddy75

The likes given trophies work here


----------



## kdogg331

Muddy75 said:


> No she just got impatient with me because I hadn’t logged into byc today 🤣🤣🤣


😂🤣😂 I feel like she gets inpatient a lot 😂🤣😜🥰🙈 mare... me.. 😂❤️❤️


----------



## Muddy75

I’m using my phone browser for here so I guess I can still use my iPad to catch up on byc 🤣🤣🤣 y’all are making me fat and lazy 🤦‍♀️


----------



## kdogg331

Muddy75 said:


> I’m using my phone browser for here so I guess I can still use my iPad to catch up on byc 🤣🤣🤣 y’all are making me fat and lazy 🤦‍♀️


You better hurry up and get back to BYC!!! You are missing A LOT!! 😂🤣


----------



## kdogg331

She finally got here and we all go back  🙈🙈


----------



## kdogg331

And hey wait do we not have italics?


----------



## MarkJr

kdogg331 said:


> You better hurry up and get back to BYC!!! You are missing A LOT!! 😂🤣


She’s not wrong!


----------



## Baby Duck

MarkJr said:


> She’s not wrong!


Your username changed! I requested mine to be changed a few minutes ago.


----------



## Baby Duck

kdogg331 said:


> And hey wait do we not have italics?


_I have them_


----------



## kdogg331

ducks said:


> _I have them_


I could only find bold!


----------



## Baby Duck

kdogg331 said:


> I could only find bold!


Are you on your ghetto iPad?


----------



## kdogg331

ducks said:


> Are you on your ghetto iPad?


Nope on the phone lol


----------



## kdogg331

AHA!! I missed the little dots before! It’s hidden! That’s confusing haha


----------



## Baby Duck




----------



## kdogg331




----------



## R2elk

Baby Duck said:


>


It suits you!!!!


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> 😂🤣😂 I feel like she gets inpatient a lot 😂🤣😜🥰🙈 mare... me.. 😂❤️❤️


3 is not a lot nutter.


----------



## Kiki

Baby D and B Mary's Mark!


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> 3 is not a lot nutter.


I’m just messing with you! Hahah


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> Baby D and B Mary's Mark!


I love how autocorrect changed it to Mary


----------



## hysop

I made my BYH account!!  Going to bed early today so just wanted to post to say hi! 😂 

I’m drinking 8oz of Stella Rosa 🍷 (might be more like 4 or 6oz honestly).


----------



## R2elk

@Kiki 

Did you break BYC again?


----------



## Kiki

R2elk said:


> @Kiki
> 
> Did you break BYC again?


It was not I.

Maybe you know who...@the dawg.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet




----------



## EverythingBunnies

Madhouse Pullet said:


>


----------



## Kiki

Or here


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

🤷


----------



## Kiki

Click on your own profile page.
Notice something called profile banner.


----------



## R2elk

Kiki said:


> Click on your own profile page.
> Notice something called profile banner.


So....


----------



## EverythingBunnies

Kiki said:


> Click on your own profile page.
> Notice something called profile banner.


Ooh are they going to add that to BYC?


----------



## Kiki

EverythingBunnies said:


> Ooh are they going to add that to BYC?


Yes.


----------



## Kiki

R2elk said:


> So....


----------



## R2elk

Kiki said:


> View attachment 81202


So...  I do not see that it serves any useful function.  I view it as decorative and non-essential.


----------



## Laura_Horses_63

Hello! This is Laura_BelgianBantams_63 from Byc! This is my 1st time on BYH! This is soooo exciting!
If anyone notices me...........hi.


----------



## Laura_Horses_63

This is very different


----------



## Laura_Horses_63

Hiii @Kiki nice to see you here!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

I like the decorative banner @R2elk


----------



## R2elk

Conan said:


> Animal!


When have I ever denied this?


----------



## Baby Duck

BYC is down.


----------



## R2elk

Baby Duck said:


> BYC is down.


Yes it is.


----------



## R2elk

Baby Duck said:


> BYC is down.


It's back up now.


----------



## Kiki

Laura_Horses_63 said:


> Hello! This is Laura_BelgianBantams_63 from Byc! This is my 1st time on BYH! This is soooo exciting!
> If anyone notices me...........hi.


Welcome!


----------



## Kiki

MarkJr said:


> She’s not wrong!


Hey!


----------



## Kiki

@MarkJr Are you here?


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

This thread is so lively when BYC is down.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet




----------



## R2elk

Madhouse Pullet said:


> This thread is so lively when BYC is down.


Yes and dead when it is up and running.


----------



## ButtonHerder

What is this?


----------



## R2elk

ButtonHerder said:


> What is this?


This is where the BYC members come when BYC is down.


----------



## Fishychix

R2elk said:


> This is where the BYC members come when BYC is down.


There you are! How are you?


----------



## R2elk

Fishychix said:


> There you are! How are you?


Old


----------



## Fishychix

R2elk said:


> Old


🤗🤗   Hows the weather treating you? I know its been a little nuts pretty much everywhere.


----------



## R2elk

Fishychix said:


> 🤗🤗   Hows the weather treating you? I know its been a little nuts pretty much everywhere.


Still lots of snow on the ground.  43 7/8" of snow for the month and 59 1/2" for the year so far.


----------



## Fishychix

R2elk said:


> Still lots of snow on the ground.  43 7/8" of snow for the month and 59 1/2" for the year so far.


Thats a good bit if the white stuff. Hope you feel better soon!   I would say I hope you feel like your old self soon, but ..... 🤣🤣


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Fishychix said:


> Thats a good bit if the white stuff.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

R2elk said:


> Old


Magical, perfect creatures get old too. Good to know!


----------



## R2elk

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Magical, perfect creatures get old too. Good to know!


The Magical, perfect creature is the elk, not me.


----------



## R2elk

Fishychix said:


> Thats a good bit of the white stuff. Hope you feel better soon!   I would say I hope you feel like your old self soon, but ..... 🤣🤣


I feel as fine as I ever will.


----------



## Fishychix

R2elk said:


> I feel as fine as I ever will.


Did you get your tooth fixed? How are your plants doing, any potatoes yet? Im getting antsy trying not to put things in the ground just yet 🤣


----------



## R2elk

Fishychix said:


> Did you get your tooth fixed? How are your plants doing, any potatoes yet? Im getting antsy trying not to put things in the ground just yet 🤣


Two teeth temporarily fixed.  Plan for others has not yet been set in place.

Still having BLTs from the Northern Exposures.  Ate a half dozen Gold Nuggets today.  Lots more still on the plant.

Tomato and pepper seedlings have had first transplant.  Moved more of the Northern Exposures to the greenhouse today.  Nice to be able to see the TV unobstructed.

The Purple Viking potato died.  I have a new one started along with a purple potato plant.




Most of the ground here is still snow covered.  Planting for early season crops won't happen until May1.


----------



## Fishychix

R2elk said:


> Two teeth temporarily fixed.  Plan for others has not yet been set in place.
> 
> Still having BLTs from the Northern Exposures.  Ate a half dozen Gold Nuggets today.  Lots more still on the plant.
> 
> Tomato and pepper seedlings have had first transplant.  Moved more of the Northern Exposures to the greenhouse today.  Nice to be able to see the TV unobstructed.
> 
> The Purple Viking potato died.  I have a new one started along with a purple potato plant.
> View attachment 83503
> Most of the ground here is still snow covered.  Planting for early season crops won't happen until May1.


Sorry to hear the purple viking died. That sucks. I moved my sprouted seedlings to the greenhouse, but I dont think they liked it. I think I killed them. I still have my carrots in my fishtank garden and have been working on recycled green onions we stuck in there from the store. They really like it in there.  I also put in a lettuce mix. It seems to be doing pretty good. 
I hate dental work. Usually you do feel better afterwards though. Then the bill comes! 🤣


----------



## R2elk

Fishychix said:


> Sorry to hear the purple viking died. That sucks. I moved my sprouted seedlings to the greenhouse, but I dont think they liked it. I think I killed them. I still have my carrots in my fishtank garden and have been working on recycled green onions we stuck in there from the store. They really like it in there.  I also put in a lettuce mix. It seems to be doing pretty good.
> I hate dental work. Usually you do feel better afterwards though. Then the bill comes! 🤣


At least I got 3 potatoes from the plant when I dumped the bucket out.  I never get a bill from the dentist.  He gives me a 15% discount because I pay at the time of the visit.


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Madhouse Pullet

BYC is glitching this morning.

Good morning everyone


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Sometimes I think it’s better here anyway.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Definitely a slower pace in comparison.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

@Marie2020


----------



## Marie2020

Madhouse Pullet said:


> @Marie2020


Hello there  

Fancy seeing you here


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Marie2020 said:


> Hello there
> 
> Fancy seeing you here


I know, right? 🤣


----------



## Marie2020

Madhouse Pullet said:


> I know, right? 🤣


I've decided too follow you to see what you are up too


----------



## Bruce

Marie, you are stalking Madhouse? For shame!


----------



## Marie2020

Bruce said:


> Marie, you are stalking Madhouse? For shame!


You got it in one


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Marie2020 said:


> I've decided too follow you to see what you are up too


Finally following me back  lol


----------



## Madhouse Pullet

Bruce said:


> Marie, you are stalking Madhouse? For shame!


A stalking frenzy 👀


----------



## Marie2020

Madhouse Pullet said:


> Finally following me back  lol


You can run but no hiding from me cuteness


----------



## Dr Pippino Chickino

Heyaaa


----------



## Bruce

Marie2020 said:


> You can run but no hiding from me cuteness


Hey, this isn't a dating site!


----------



## R2elk

Bruce said:


> Hey, this isn't a dating site!


Are you sure?


----------



## Bruce

Well I didn't think so, should we ask Nifty for a couple matching forum for those that would be interested?


----------



## Marie2020

Bruce said:


> Hey, this isn't a dating site!


Don't worry I don't date. So everyone is perfectly safe with me


----------



## Kiki

@casportpony @Nifty


----------



## Kiki




----------



## R2elk

Same here.


----------



## Kiki

Fetus is here too.  Same for her.

I think I'm going to bed early. 🤣


----------



## R2elk

Kiki said:


> Fetus is here too.  Same for her.
> 
> I think I'm going to bed early. 🤣



I'll be up until midnight like always.


----------



## R2elk

It's back up now.


----------



## EverythingBunnies




----------



## WeegMisty

EverythingBunnies said:


> View attachment 90733





EverythingBunnies said:


> View attachment 90733


Anyone know when it will be back up? Surely mods are on it.


----------



## R2elk

Misty13 said:


> Anyone know when it will be back up? Surely mods are on it.


It was back up for awhile.  This is a different error than earlier.

Admin handles the system problems, not the mods.


----------



## R2elk

BYC is up for me right now.


----------



## majormagic




----------



## R2elk

At least for me, BYC appears to be down currently.


----------



## Finnie

R2elk said:


> At least for me, BYC appears to be down currently.


It’s working for me. I hope you get it back soon.


----------



## R2elk

Finnie said:


> It’s working for me. I hope you get it back soon.


Still not working.  It is timing out.  The rest of the Internet appears to be working.


----------



## Finnie

R2elk said:


> Still not working.  It is timing out.  The rest of the Internet appears to be working.


Well you’re not missing anything. Nothing new on the turkey thread.


----------



## R2elk

My newer computer won't even connect to here.


----------

